
WhatsApp's End-to-End Encryption Is a Gimmick - beezle
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-05-14/whatsapp-hack-shows-end-to-end-encryption-is-pointless
======
tomxor
BS title.

Or "chrome and firefox security are a gimmick because windows", or "locks and
keys are a gimmick because someone left the door open".

Yes security is a problem that should be considered holistically; no you can't
arbitrarily blame the failures of responsibility of one part of a clearly
separated system on another. Disclaimer: I don't even like or use whatsCrap,
but I dislike BS even more.

------
ziddoap
A bit misleading of a title. Before I read the article, I assumed (based on
the title) that the actual encryption algorithm used was flawed.

If you have a compromised device, of course there are ways of reading the
unencrypted messages.

I'm not rallying to WhatsApp's defense - this is a serious flaw that needs to
be addressed. But to say it's a problem with the encryption itself is
disingenous. It's just another "if your device is hacked, your device is
hacked".

------
cyberfart
Sensationalist title; from article:

> “End-to-end encryption” sounds nice — but if anyone can get into your
> phone’s operating system, they will be able to read your messages without
> having to decrypt them.

